# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Good Farming Spots, Nice Exp + Cash

## Deathyaw

*Heya im gonna give out some great places.*

*Iron Marches 50-60*


*There are 2 Friendly NPCS walking this Area which goes invisible to Search for Attackers which comes All the time.
There are also 2 Weapons on the ground which you can use to spawn a Sniper Rifle  yes a Sniper Rifle! which you can use to deal 4500+ Damage.
So just run around there killing them and enjoy the Loots!
They drop alot of Greens, Blues & Medium Ritual Bags(Contains all sort of Materials.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Timerline Falls 50-60*


*On top of a Hill there are alot of Caulflower (300+ exp each)
This place works great when theres Overflow. Should be about 6-8 Plants which you can gather from.
not only would it give alot of Caulflowers but it would give alot of exp/h aswell ( Depending on Overflow)

-----

Below the Mountain with Caulflower there are a cave with a Rich Platinum Vein which you can also use when theres Overflow




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Great place 50-60 lots of Materials + 3-4 Events , 1 all the time
Farm the Grawls for bags with the materials.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fields of Ruin 30-40
Great place with lots of Platinum , Hard Wood Log , Gathering ! Works perfectly on Overflow



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big place with alot of Platinum Ore

*


*Thats about it  I'll keep posting new things i find!*

----------


## hellrazor113

Time to test some of these spots with macrogoblin  :Smile:  will report soon!

----------


## Belkano3

Thanks man !

----------


## insane0ne

there's a chest in timerline, just off the cliff from the cauliflowers. great spot. love it

----------


## Deathyaw

Updated some new stuff ;D

----------

